# Bow-mount trolling motor for a jon boat?



## Jobu88 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey I need some advice from experienced jonboat owners. 

I'm looking at getting a Grizzly 1648. Almost all my fishing is on small lakes with electric-only rules. What size bow-mount trolling motor would work with this boat? My candidates right now are somewhere between 55 and 70. I usually only need to go 2 miles or less from the dock, and would probably only be fishing & running the motor for 8 hours or less from start to finish. Would a 24-V 70-pound be more than I need? 

Thanks for whatever info you can provide, I haven't owned a jonboat before so it's a mystery to me.


----------



## Cubman (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 70lb MinnKota on a 1648 and it does a great job. Some times I think it is overkill and cuss the fact that I have to load two batteries in the boat, and some days I am greatful when the wind is blowing so bad speed 4 holds the boat and speed 5 lets you creep into the wind.

If you don't want to deal with two batteries, a 55 will suit you well. If you don't mind two batteries, I would get an 80lb. They are much better suited to running wide open for long periods of time. The 70lb has plastic brush holders that will melt if you run the motor hard for very long.


----------



## Jobu88 (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome, thanks! I'm going to have to store my boat away from where I live, which means I'll have to haul the battery out and take it home to charge it. So 24-V is no more hassle than 12-V.


----------



## Jobu88 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Cubman --

Another question: Do you have your trolling motor mounted so it's right on the nose of the boat? Or is it off to one side a little bit? I've seen them mounted both ways all over YouTube. Wouldn't it make the boat hard to keep straight if the motor's not centered on the nose when you're using it?


----------



## Cubman (Jul 15, 2011)

I bowfish standing on the front deck of a 1648 mod-v so space is limited. I built a bracket to use a transom mount on the front. It is mounted in the corner of the deck, probably 18" from the centerline of the boat. This does not cause the boat to track poorly. I would mount your trolling motor offset to the side to open up more space on the deck. Just be aware you may have trouble getting a cover to fit with the trolling motor near the edge of the boat.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ditto, mine is on the corner and sometimes I notice it crabbing a bit but I do notice the boat really wanders all over if I'm the only one in the boat up front. I don't think it would be much different if it was centerline mounted.

Is there an option to get two trollers? Mount one as a locked kicker on the transom and use the front on to steer and help move along. I run a 55lb Minn Kota Power Drive with autopilot and it does fine unless I really try pushing up into a chute.

Jamie


----------

